# The Flood of 2013 (Marseilles, Ottawa, and Wedron IL) LARGE share



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a glimpse of the historical flood that just occured in my area. The crest of the Illinois river was declared late yesterday, so clean up will begin today. Both of the properties I own are in these areas, but neither were affected. The most significant thing that happened were the barges, 9 total, that were stuck and swallowed by the Marseilles Lock and Dam. I had the opportunity to get a couple of my images published in local and non-local newspapers with photo credit. I was really excited about that. Alot of people lost everything because they had no time to get anything out of their homes. Many of the people I spoke with had enough time to get their important documents, their pets, and eachother out before the mandatory evacuation.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep, we're sanding bagging right now as that's headed our way.

Joe


----------



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> Yep, we're sanding bagging right now as that's headed our way.
> 
> Joe



Be careful.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2013)

Good shots! I especially liked the artisty in #2, the floodwaters reflected in the side of the building...that was cool. "River walk" and the jumbled floating sidewalks was good too. THose three coots, floating on water flooding the football field...ehhh, that's a sad sight, and the birds make it seem just so,so unfortunate. COot have a sort of unfavorable connotation, so seeing three of them in a flooded urban/school situation makes for a good device to convey depression or misery.

I just hit submit and BOOM! A whole new flood of images has been added! Have not had time to see any really to comment on those new additions!


----------



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)

Last two.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice shots.  I'm glad everyone is ok.  This wasn't caused by Runnah's tears, was it?


----------



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Good shots! I especially liked the artisty in #2, the floodwaters reflected in the side of the building...that was cool. "River walk" and the jumbled floating sidewalks was good too. THose three coots, floating on water flooding the football field...ehhh, that's a sad sight, and the birds make it seem just so,so unfortunate. COot have a sort of unfavorable connotation, so seeing three of them in a flooded urban/school situation makes for a good device to convey depression or misery.
> 
> I just hit submit and BOOM! A whole new flood of images has been added! Have not had time to see any really to comment on those new additions!



Yeah, I know. This was my once a year, full blown, photobomb thread. Thank you for the comments though. My goal was for people to just see them. That's all.  I didn't expect too many comments, but I really wanted to show the magnitude of what can happen in a matter of a day and the amount of distruction it can cause. Hey, photo forum= lots of photos, right?


----------



## kathyt (Apr 20, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Nice shots. I'm glad everyone is ok. This wasn't caused by Runnah's tears, was it?



It could have been. He is really sensitive.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 20, 2013)

You've got a number of good shots in there, Kathy.  The mostly-submerged swing set is especially poignant.


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> It could have been. He is really sensitive.



It's true, I openly weep at daytime television.

Glad you are unscathed Kathy.


----------



## mp12point7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Really appreciate your pictures. Living a 1000 miles away, there has been few places to see flood's impact. Question: what building provided the reflection in #2?


----------

